# Obama Won’t Defend Recruiting Offices – Armed Citizens Will & Do



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama Won't Defend Recruiting Offices - Armed Citizens Will & Do



Obama Won't Defend Recruiting Offices - Armed Citizens Will & Do - JoshuaMark5.com

Obama Won't Defend Recruiting Offices - Armed Citizens Will & Do

Marine Corps Recruiting Command has instructed Marine recruiters to not wear uniforms at work, part of force protection since Chattanooga
joshuamark5.com


----------

